# Final Preperations



## Loisiana

Its down to the wire now. We leave Friday morning for Mississippi for Flip's novice debut. Conner always liked this trial - he won Open B (and HIT) there three times including a 199. So I am hoping Flip likes it there too!

I gave Flip a pre trial bath today. I am determined not to get a busted lip from post bath zoomies! Sometimes I forget what a powerful jumper he is. He does not understand why his tail needs to be combed out and made fluffy so he is very squirmy. He is such a boy! I swear if he were a human child I would always have to be after him to brush his teeth.

I am totally nervous because I have no idea what to expect. He could completely rock, or he could easily do something crazy like ram into me and knock me over on the recall. I keep reminding myself its not a big deal because I plan to stay in novice for a few months. So even if we have a rough start we will have plenty of chances to improve.


----------



## Stretchdrive

Have a great time, and good luck!! Away shows are always so much more fun!! I am bummed, I will not show again until Oct


----------



## Loisiana

Ha, I dont have much experience otherwise. There is one trial under an hour from me amd two more under two hours. Those are the only three trials I can go back and forth to each day.


----------



## DNL2448

Make sure to bring a journal to jot down all the ways Flips makes the show an adventure. You'll do fine, and I am seeing a high placement!


----------



## Loisiana

I am a little bummed that none of my local friends will be there. Of course I will know plenty of people there but it isnt the same as having your good friends that you hang out with there.


----------



## DNL2448

You could always set up a webcam with Skype on a chair outside the ring so we can all watch live!!!! Then all your forum friends (and future MIL) can cheer you on.


----------



## Loisiana

and I will leave instructions with someone to cover up the camera with a blanket if Flip gets stupid LOL


----------



## Titan1

I would LOVE to be there to cheer you on. I am sure you guys will rock! You have the best judges in the world to start with a green dog. Remember win loose or draw it is the beginning of a exciting show career and we can say we knew you when.. now go have a great time and just see how your naughty little boy is growing up! We are proud of you no matter what happens! We want to hear every detail and last but not least....remember to BREATHE~!!!!!


----------



## Loisiana

if you guys dont hear from me this weekend it is becase I am in my room sulking ROFL


----------



## Titan1

Loisiana said:


> if you guys dont hear from me this weekend it is becase I am in my room sulking ROFL


NO sulking and you WILL let us know.. or else....


----------



## Loisiana

Oh you know I could never really stay away LOL. Sat they have two trials and then a match so I will get back late and Sun we have an afternoon start time and then a five hour drive home. But I will let you guys know how we are doing at some point. If nothing else I will use my pal Kindle to post to facebook and someone can update here for me. Actually I am just as excited to let you guys know how we do as anyone - some of you have been a bigger part of this whole adventure wth me as anyone in "real life."


----------



## Megora

Good luck<:

Have somebody take videos.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Have fun!! You and Flip will do Grrreat.


----------



## JDandBigAm

I'm excited for you. We all look forward to hearing all the wonderful details of your great performance! Good Luck.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Good Luck and have FUN!!!


----------



## sammydog

Titan1 said:


> Remember win loose or draw it is the beginning of a exciting show career and we can say we knew you when.. now go have a great time and just see how your naughty little boy is growing up! We are proud of you no matter what happens! We want to hear every detail and last but not least....remember to BREATHE~!!!!!


I can't say it better, so I am stealing! Have fun, I know you will do great! Looking forward to hearing all about it!

GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Good Luck & have fun


----------



## hotel4dogs

best of luck to you, go get 'em!


----------



## hawtee

Hope you have loads of fun. I love when they get quirky..Good luck and tell Sandee her grandpup says Hi.


----------



## Loisiana

hawtee said:


> Hope you have loads of fun. I love when they get quirky.


Oh you would adore my boy then ROFL


----------



## AmbikaGR

I have no doubt you guys will ROCK THE RINGS!!! Enjoy it!!


----------



## hollyk

Best Wishes! You and Flip will WOW them.....one way or another.


----------



## Loisiana

The car is all packed! Not because I am I leaving super early in the morning but because if I tried to pack a car in the daytime I might suffer heatstroke! It is so miserable out.


----------



## Titan1

it is 102 here today and really humid..YUCKO! Good luck and safe travels. Flips birthday package should get there Tuesday/Wednesday..


----------



## Loisiana

I just had to seperate my boys. They were playing so rough it would figure If I got an injury tonight. The AKC frowns on three legged heeling.


----------



## Loisiana

sitting on the interstate going nowhere. must be a wreck on the Baton Rouge bridge. yet again...


----------



## sammydog

Yuck, I hate traffic... Just about to get on the road myself...


----------



## DNL2448

Yuck, both for accident and being stuck on the interstate. Just wanted to wish you luck again, have a GREAT time!!!


----------



## DNL2448

Funny Jess, you and I both wrote about the same at the same time! Good luck to you as well!


----------



## Titan1

Best of luck to everyone showing.. I will be relaxing with my pup in air conditioning...


----------



## wakemup

Good luck to you and Flip! And anyone else competing in anything this weekend!


----------



## Loisiana

Made it to my hotel room! I decided to cut through the backroads. I have about an hour to rest and then I'm heading to the site to set up and do some run throughs.


----------



## Stretchdrive

Who are your judges this weekend?


----------



## Loisiana

I must apologize to all the grammar and spelling geeks out there. I know how much it bothers me everytime I see that I spelled the title of this thread wrong so it's probably bothering you too LOL

I left the leashes on the dogs when we got in the room and Flip has been talking Annabel on a walk across the room by her leash. 

I just got a premium for a trial in september. Two trials on Sat and one trial on Sunday. $25 for each first place in class, $50 for HIT and $50 for HC at each trial, PLUS if the dog qualifies in both open and utility in all three trials they get $200! Michelle that could almost pay for you to get down here! If you win everything that's $650


----------



## DNL2448

When does your class start tomorrow and what number are you? I need to know when to check in to see how you did.


----------



## Loisiana

Stretchdrive said:


> Who are your judges this weekend?


The Woods...Louise Botko will be there too but we won't have her....we'll have her in a few weeks in Houston instead!


----------



## Loisiana

DNL2448 said:


> When does your class start tomorrow and what number are you? I need to know when to check in to see how you did.


Don't bother checking early! I'm only in Wild Card Novice the first trial so I can get the bugs worked out and settle my little man down. Novice for the second trial doesn't start until sometime after three (I'm second dog in the class). I'm not sure if I'll get to post before the match.


----------



## Stretchdrive

I like all 3 of them, they are all very nice. Good luck!! Do you have friends at the trial with you?


----------



## Loisiana

no really close friends, nobody from my area came, but I'll know pretty much everyone there anyway. Normally I would probably tag along with someone to dinner tonight but I'm exhausted and I think I'll just come back to the room when the match is over.


----------



## Stretchdrive

Have fun at the match, and enjoy relaxing at the hotel afterwards! That would be cool if Michelle drove down there for that one show. You guys would have lots of fun!!


----------



## Titan1

I would love to but to drive my truck down..yowsers.. Jodie is coming to stay with me in December when I got the the NOI..


----------



## Loisiana

well that match did not leave me with warm and fuzzy feelings. Oh well, tomorrow will be interesting.


----------



## Loisiana

So I had pretty much talked myself out of going to the National this year in Georgia. Between me being broke, it being so early in the school year, and 2013 being so much closer, I was okay with not going. Then I saw Greg Feathers tonight, who just happens to be the Novice B judge for this years national, and he said I better get my butt over there! He said they are looking at doing the nonregular classes on Wednesday and the regulars on Thursday and Friday. That would make it better for me as far as missing school - just three days instead of four if I drive in on Wednesday. I just don't know what to do!


----------



## Stretchdrive

How far of a drive is it?


----------



## Loisiana

about 12 hours


----------



## DNL2448

Well you know I am going to tell you GO FOR IT! 

Maybe by the time a National comes close to the West Coast I'll have someone ready to go.


----------



## Stretchdrive

I say if you can find a way to do it, then go ahead and do it!


----------



## Loisiana

I'm just so stressed out about stays right now I can't think that far. I need to slow down. I was hoping if I went I could show in both novice and open but I just don't think he'll be ready for open stays. He whines. Today he actually sat up out of his down as I walked out of the ring. And whined again. I wish I could go into utility first and then go back and get a CDX. Ugh I don't know what to do about his stinkin whining!


----------



## Loisiana

Lynn Weinberg was there, I haven't seen her for a couple of years. She had a girl with her that made Flip look like a couch potato! In addition to even more bouncing, there was spinning between the bouncing.


----------



## Stretchdrive

Well if you are not 100% confident on it that does make it a very hard decision.

Where was Lynn's puppy from?


----------



## Loisiana

I'm sure it was one of her own breedings, Hideaway


----------



## Stretchdrive

Oh I bet she is cute too!!


----------



## Loisiana

I only brought one crate in the hotel room, for you-know-who. I figured Annabel and Conner could sleep loose in the room since they do at home too. Expect Conner just got in the crate and fell asleep in there. Now I'm debating if I should get him out or just go get another crate out of the car. I just don't trust Flip to be out all night. Too bad all the soft crates are set up at the show site, only heavy wire crates in the car.


----------



## DNL2448

What are you doing up so late???? Get some rest girl. Wake Conner up, he'll go right back to sleep, that way you don't need to go outside this late. Shoot, it's 8:15 here, so that's what, 11:15 in your neck of the woods? Go to bed! You've got a long day ahead of you.


----------



## Loisiana

Heck it's summertime and I'm a teacher! I couldn't go to bed early if I tried! (and I did try last night, I took two benadryl and two hours later I still wasn't asleep and jumped up to do some squats and push ups). I'm in central time, it's 10:15 and I don't show until after lunch.

I also have a massive headache. It really sucks being allergic to dogs.


----------



## DNL2448

Loisiana said:


> It really sucks being allergic to dogs.


Oh, wow, I can't imagine what that would be like! My best friend was a jockey and she is terribly allergic to horses and dogs but that doesn't stop her from having them.

Well then I hope your headache goes away and that when you do go to bed you get a good, restful sleep.


----------



## hawtee

Hoping you had a great day today.


----------



## Stretchdrive

I was just checking in too!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

just checking in to see how you did???


----------



## Titan1

Okay my internet is FINALLY back on after storms last night. I was expecting to read all about your day.. (arms crossed and tapping foot!) 
WHERE ARE YOU AND HOW DID YOU DO>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Loisiana

Okay, sorry to take so long, I just got back to my room and that's only because I decided I was too tired to use my open time in the match!

My boy just got his first leg with a 198 1/2! And one point of that was caused by poor handling on my part. I forgot what dog this was and bent down to pump him up some going into the heel free. Well duh, this dog doesn't need any pumping up, so our first step into it was a spring loaded leap over my head. But I was very happy with the way my dog work....very up, very focused, perfect score on heel on leash and figure 8, just the one point for a leap on the heel free and then half a point on either the front or the finish on our recall.

Julie Hill (who I am a huge fan of) decided to bring her novice dog out this weekend too, and if you don't know who Julie Hill is, I can pretty much guarantee you nobody can teach prettier heeling than she can. She won the class (and HIT) with a 199 1/2, but the judge made sure to let me know that Flip's leap cost us a run-off with her.


----------



## roxanness

WOW! A huge and hearty congratulations to you and Flip,I have followed your posts and and am really enjoying your progress. I'm happy for both of you!


----------



## Loisiana

We are entered in rally novice in the morning but at this point I seriously doubt we go. Our novice class isn't until sometime after lunch (we didn't get in until after 5 today!) and after spending 12 hours up there today I just don't even feel like setting an alarm clock. The only reason he is entered anyway was to let him have some "practice" time to settle him down before his novice run. I think instead I am going to take him to an empty field area where he can run. Being pent up in his crate all day made him a little crazy and each time I took him out he was a little more and a little more wound up. By the time we got to the match he could hardly even focus.

We got a lot of compliments on how nice he looked in the ring (and believe it or not how focused he was). Lynn ran up to us after our run and started copying down his registered name and told me to please keep my boy intact LOL.


----------



## hotel4dogs

yay!! GREAT job!! Congratulations!


----------



## Stretchdrive

Good luck again today!! I hope you can get in the ring sooner, a long day like that would be exhausting!!


----------



## Megora

Congrats Jodie<:

I can just imagine how much fun it is to have all of that hard training work and prep paying off. Especially since your dog is obviously very happy and having fun in the ring. Good luck with the run today.


----------



## DNL2448

Man, I would have loved to see that on video (all of it, including the leap). Have a great time today, I hope you are well rested. Let us know, when you can, how you do.


----------



## hawtee

Awesome job, I agree video please..you should be so proud. good luck today.

also if Lynn is interested in your pup that's a good thing lol, she has very nice breedings.


----------



## DNL2448

Hehehe, I hear Flip was a bad boy today :, but still.......


----------



## Titan1

Glad he was having a good time and that was not a horrible score. Remember my hug in UB cost me 5 points..ROFL.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Congratulations


----------



## hotel4dogs

do tell.....


----------



## Loisiana

yep, Flip did not want to disappoint his GRF followers, he knew they would like to hear a good naghty boy Flip story. So in the process of setting up for the figure eight he decided that he must be standing on a wonderully stinky mat, so he proceeded to get on the ground and roll around on it. I told him to get up, I asked him to get up, I pleaded with him to get up but to no avail - that boy was in pure bliss with his feet kicking in the air. I finally had to just put my hand in his collar and pull him up. So we got hit for some misbehavior,or as the judge put it "having to wrestle the dog off the floor" ROFL thats my boy! But not the end of the world, we still managed to get our second leg with a 196 and second place.


----------



## Titan1

Loisiana said:


> yep, Flip did not want to disappoint his GRF followers, he knew they would like to hear a good naghty boy Flip story. So in the process of setting up for the figure eight he decided that he must be standing on a wonderully stinky mat, so he proceeded to get on the ground and roll around on it. I told him to get up, I asked him to get up, I pleaded with him to get up but to no avail - that boy was in pure bliss with his feet kicking in the air. I finally had to just put my hand in his collar and pull him up. So we got hit for some misbehavior,or as the judge put it "having to wrestle the dog off the floor" ROFL thats my boy! But not the end of the world, we still managed to get our second leg with a 196 and second place.


Best part of it is one of the judges asked Jodie if Flip was a Titan puppy! I LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom

Congratulations! What fantastic scores! 

Flip's little rolling episode was to remind you to have "fun in the ring", he did.


----------



## DNL2448

Titan1 said:


> Best part of it is one of the judges asked Jodie if Flip was a Titan puppy! I LOVE IT!!!!!!


 
From the sounds of it, I would LOVE Titan!!!! I love character!


----------



## GoldenSail

Very nice score! Good job you guys!


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh, he just "flipped" over for a minute!! Congrats on the good score, and another leg!


----------



## AmbikaGR

What a FANTASTIC and FUN way to begin his obedience career!! But I don't think any of us are shocked by the results.


----------



## K9-Design

That'll teach you from naming a dog "Flip" -- power of suggestion! 
CONGRATS on a GREAT weekend!!! Very nice!!


----------



## Loisiana

Anney, I have already decided that my next dog's registered name will be "Walks Calmly By My Side" LOL



K9-Design said:


> That'll teach you from naming a dog "Flip" -- power of suggestion!
> CONGRATS on a GREAT weekend!!! Very nice!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Call name Stroller 



Loisiana said:


> Anney, I have already decided that my next dog's registered name will be "Walks Calmly By My Side" LOL


----------



## DNL2448

Loisiana said:


> Anney, I have already decided that my next dog's registered name will be "Walks Calmly By My Side" LOL


:--sleep: Yawn! Where's the fun in that?


----------



## Loisiana

DNL2448 said:


> :--sleep: Yawn! Where's the fun in that?


And I suppose you would find KennelName's If Anything Can Go Wrong, call name "Murphy" more "fun" :


----------



## DNL2448

Loisiana said:


> And I suppose you would find KennelName's If Anything Can Go Wrong, call name "Murphy" more "fun" :


No, I don't want any bad stuff, just adventure and FUN! Believe me, I've had a Anything Can Go Wrong dog. Actually it was Its Gonna Be A Helluva Ride. And it was!!!


----------



## Loisiana

aha, you want a "Laissez Le Bon Temp Rouler!"

Well if my next dog isn't Stroller then he will be named 200 so he can live up to that!


----------



## K9-Design

Loisiana said:


> aha, you want a "Laissez Le Bon Temp Rouler!"
> 
> Well if my next dog isn't Stroller then he will be named 200 so he can live up to that!


Something like this?
Pedigree: OTCH Wynwood Two Double Zera UDTX OD


----------



## DNL2448

Loisiana said:


> aha, you want a "Laissez Le Bon Temp Rouler!"
> 
> Well if my next dog isn't Stroller then he will be named 200 so he can live up to that!


Absolutely! Or even: Joie de Vivre


----------



## Loisiana

K9-Design said:


> Something like this?
> Pedigree: OTCH Wynwood Two Double Zera UDTX OD


 
you know, I have seen that name a zillion times and didn't get it until now :doh:


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Loisiana said:


> you know, I have seen that name a zillion times and didn't get it until now :doh:


Buahahaha. Neither did I. :doh:


----------



## sammydog

WOOO HOOOOO!!! Congrats on your first two legs! Sounds like a great start to an amazing obedience career! I want to see video too! That is pretty impressive that he did not lose any points in heeling, but I did not expect anything less!!! Go Team FLIP!


----------

